# sw tenants--should i avoid



## blueskies (28 Jun 2012)

for the first time of renting in 6 years I am finding it hard to rent. I have got three calls and all of them rent allowance tenants.
I have never had any experience of rent allowance tenants before.....
but I have heard horror stories of tenants who dont care because they are not paying, of hse who couldnt care less and of tenants who cash the rent allowance themselves and dont pay the rent.
So , what are they like, are they the same as other tenants or are they riskier?
what should I do to ensure they are reasonable tenants


----------



## gipimann (28 Jun 2012)

Just to point out that the HSE has no responsibility or involvement in Rent Supplement, which is paid and administered by the Dept of Social Protection.


----------



## iscritto (29 Jun 2012)

Depends on the people, I suggest a good interview and trial period, rent supplement or not.


----------



## PaddyW (29 Jun 2012)

Get good references and check them out. Not all SW tenants are bad.


----------



## Hans (29 Jun 2012)

I had one for eight years in one propertygreat tenant I never had a tenant that looked after the property like she did and the cheque was sent direct to me by health board every week and she put the balance directly into my account every week I would say go with your gut instinct when you meet them as well as asking all the right questions don't be shy on being personal if they dont want to answer your questions walk away.


----------



## facetious (29 Jun 2012)

Firstly, check out the tenant/s by having a long talk with them and get a gut feeling. 
Check out thoroughly and previous landlord other references.

If you use a Part 4 tenancy lease, you can evict without reason during the first 6 months. However, the tenant is also able to leave by giving 28 days notice.

If you use a fixed term lease, you are basically stuck with the tenant until the expiry date unless they break the terms of the lease. However, you could also have a break clause in the lease.

With either type of lease there is no guarantee that things will go well nor is there a guarantee that if there is a problem the tenant will leave.

One suggestion would be to ask for a deposit greater than the usual equivalent one month's rent.


----------



## capitalk (29 Jun 2012)

You cant beat a good sit down chat over a cup of tea (insist on it) with loads of q's fired rapidly to check them out where theyre from,background,work,why theyre leaving current place etc.I'm renting out places since 1999 had 5/3 now so fairly experienced.Passport to prove who they are , bank statements to show they have been paying rent/not cashing the sw in their account.Call to see them in current place also-make an excuse to get them to sign prtb form or something-again if they dont want you to-run a mile you need to see state of it.I've actually had good experiences with them no missed payments and also tenants on the RAS one family with me 5 years now although the rent is quite poor 15% below market.
Just do as much research as you can any thing seems not right run a mile.
Best of luck


----------



## MarySmyth (29 Jun 2012)

*SW tenants*

Working in a public sector organisation and had experience of SW type tenants in the past- I would normally recommend that you visit their current home- this will be a good guide!


----------



## Darek (29 Jun 2012)

I had rent allowance supplements tenants for almost 18 months and they kept the house in a very nice condition with on time rent. On other hand, I rented my house to a doctor (with one of my friend as reference) and they were always late on their rent. I had loads of problems with them as I am based in london and to call them to remind them for my rent. They even didn't pay the last month rent and took away some whites in the end. 

As most people suggest, get good references, talk to them and then go with your gut feeling.


----------



## Marigold77 (16 Aug 2012)

gipimann said:


> Just to point out that the HSE has no responsibility or involvement in Rent Supplement, which is paid and administered by the Dept of Social Protection.


 
Querying this as it is where we live under HSE and CWOs. ah but then it now varies from one area to another maybe. Here it is HSE


----------



## Marigold77 (16 Aug 2012)

MarySmyth said:


> Working in a public sector organisation and had experience of SW type tenants in the past- I would normally recommend that you visit their current home- this will be a good guide!


 
Not sure what you mean by "SW type tenants" 

That seems very discriminatory indeed and not very pleasant. As disabled pensioners we get RA and have very little choice of accommodation because of this kind of attitude.

We certainly would not expect to be vetted like this.


----------



## gipimann (16 Aug 2012)

Marigold77 said:


> Querying this as it is where we live under HSE and CWOs. ah but then it now varies from one area to another maybe. Here it is HSE


 
No it isn't.

You may see your SWA officer at a local HSE health centre, but that person no longer works for the HSE and any payments sanctioned are not from the HSE budget.

Community Welfare staff were transferred from HSE to the Dept of Social Protection on October 1st 2011.

Payments issued by the SWA officer have come from the Dept's budget since 1999.


----------



## MrMan (16 Aug 2012)

blueskies said:


> for the first time of renting in 6 years I am finding it hard to rent. I have got three calls and all of them rent allowance tenants.
> I have never had any experience of rent allowance tenants before.....
> *but I have heard horror stories of tenants who dont care because they are not paying*, of hse who couldnt care less and of tenants who cash the rent allowance themselves and dont pay the rent.
> So , what are they like, are they the same as other tenants or are they riskier?
> what should I do to ensure they are reasonable tenants



Just wanted to point out that some tenants don't care about the place, not because they aren't paying, more so to do with the fact that they don't own the place.


----------



## Marigold77 (17 Aug 2012)

capitalk said:


> You cant beat a good sit down chat over a cup of tea (insist on it) with loads of q's fired rapidly to check them out where theyre from,background,work,why theyre leaving current place etc.I'm renting out places since 1999 had 5/3 now so fairly experienced.Passport to prove who they are , bank statements to show they have been paying rent/not cashing the sw in their account.Call to see them in current place also-make an excuse to get them to sign prtb form or something-again if they dont want you to-run a mile you need to see state of it.I've actually had good experiences with them no missed payments and also tenants on the RAS one family with me 5 years now although the rent is quite poor 15% below market.
> Just do as much research as you can any thing seems not right run a mile.
> Best of luck


 
This is appalling. No way would we rent from anyone as invasive as this! Back to the old days here. Discimination and prejudice in full swing.

We are paying for a service, not going cap in hand begging. 

More needful to vet landlords...we have rejected hovels before now.

Wonder what Threshold would make of this.

Any personal questions are totally inappropriate. And would not be answered. Thankfully we have never been treated like this. Nor would we stand for it.

So this is the New Ireland.


----------



## bacchus (17 Aug 2012)

I think i read somewhere that sw rent were paid in arrear, e.g. end of the month  as opposed to start of the month. Open to correction though.


----------



## gipimann (17 Aug 2012)

It depends on how often Rent Supplement is paid.  If the supplement is paid weekly, there isn't an arrears situation.

If it's paid by the calendar month, then you are correct - payment issues at the end of each month in respect of that month.


----------

